# The 25 hardest men on TV and in the movies....



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

Who are they? What would a top 25 list look like?8)


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

I jumped in here THINKING that i'd hit an intresting 'Breaking News' type of thread, TO MY DISMAY!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry, Becca, but I think you'd probably be the only one posting here.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2008)

But back on topic, From the Western category; Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, Lee Van Cleef, Yul Brenner. There are more, that's what hits the top of my head.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are a few to start with..........

Western - Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, Lee Van Cleef
Action - Harrison Ford, Mel Gibson (Lethal Weapon or Mad Max), 
60's and older - James Cagney, Burt Lancaster, Kirk Douglas
80's - Arnold Schwarzenegger, Syvester Stallone
Notible Tough Guys (in no order) - Charles Bronson, Vic Morrow, Jack Pallance, Bruce Lee, Telly Savales, Anthony Quinn, Steve McQueen, Humphrey Bogart, Lee Marvin, and Sean Connery

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

some recent ones:

Vin Diesel
Jason Stratham


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Some of my Fav's

Tommy Lee Jones.

Dennis Hopper


And what about Chuck Norris?



Hey how about the original Kick-Ass Governor? {Jesse Ventura!}

I ain't got time to bleed....

"Good news Convict, the governor will consider your pardon application" - "Bad news, it's 2 falls out of 3...."


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 1, 2008)

a couple more, Bruce Willis and Vinnie Jones

Some of my favourite Vinnie Jones moments:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYEzhmJgQdc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83dHET-3gZM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s376ZbPG-OM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx49T5WJ3vI_


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

What about Crocodile Dundee? {The Aussies may e rolling their eyes.}


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

the best of the worst, jeremias, killed more than 1.000, he says...





- satan paid the drink for me





from hell


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87xcp4FeQSI_

capitain nascimento, compared to this guy, satan is a sissy !





young capitain nascimento cartoon, folowing the tradition of the young flinstones and the young scooby doo





take off this black cloth your not from bope, your a punk !





300 movie, cap. nascimento version


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKxwagqbS8U_

zé pequeno, the drug dealer of the movie city of god, a real devil dressed like human:





ze pequeno with 8 years old, learning the tricks of crime.





ze when became the greatest businessman of his favela.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXzaDIrM1Ts_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVi3Xd385L0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKw1v69qVbg_

alborghetti, the kind of conservative i support !





crime killer ray


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpAu95MjO0I_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAV7FGSCHtQ_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRFxxL2Hsvc_


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> a couple more, Bruce Willis and Vinnie Jones
> 
> Some of my favourite Vinnie Jones moments:
> 
> ...




man, soccer is a universal passion !!! its like that everywhere ! i love this game !

but the most curious in this movie is that these guys are MUFC hooligans from london... quite strange


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 1, 2008)

Joe Pesci in Goodfellas or Casino. Not a hardman in the bulging muscles sense, but so unhinged you know he'd kick you to death for looking at him in the wrong way.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

All you guys forgot Yul Brenner.... The Magnificient Seven.... He did another
western where he was a hired gun to get a rebel. BTW, how far do you
wanna go back ? I could bring up baddies from the 40's 50's.

Charles


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 1, 2008)

Charles Bronson obviously, the only guy who could blew apart M16s armed thugs with only a Beretta 380.8)


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Charles Bronson obviously, the only guy who could blew apart M16s armed thugs with only a Beretta 380.8)



putz cara, charles bronson yes man, "instinto de matar", dont know the title in english, "desire to kill" i dont know...

the gangstas mess with his girlfriend or his old friends then he allways makes a civil war until all the gang members die !

i dont like torture and even think is good weapons in civilian hands as i said before(not against just think its police job) but im 100% in favour of DEATH PENALTY !!! i think rapers, professional murders, international drug barons, corrupt politicians that betrays their nation, serial killers, etc... should die in hell !

charles bronson gave me the satisfaction of see some rapers and murders die. on tv screen.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Al Pacino - "Scarface"







Hey Lucky, perhaps collect all of these actors make a "Top 10" poll? 8)


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

The movie you'e talking about, Jug, is "Death Wish" I think there was a II and
a III.

Charles


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 1, 2008)

...and a IV and V too


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

the magic of this movies was the script. charlie cames to the place wishing lives a peacefull life, but the gangstas starts to messy him, and in great part of the movie they rape his girfriends, kill their friends, steal old ladies... and police dont do nothing. then in the last part of the movie he starts to kill all the gangstas with the help of some neightboors.

the way that things happends makes you want that the gang leader have the worst and most painfull death possible


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Charles Bronson obviously, the only guy who could blew apart M16s armed thugs with only a Beretta 380.8)



Ever notice that the folks using automatic weapons on tv and in movies seem to have 500 round magazines and can't hit anything smaller than a vehicle? If the hero gets hit it's usually only one bullet.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

like that pic of Jesse Ventura - no such thing at least hand-held.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd like to know what kind of kick that thing has!!!! I bet him, Arnold, and Rambo couldn't hold it.


But it sure looked cool!!!!!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> like that pic of Jesse Ventura - no such thing at least hand-held.



That was some kick a** movie too! 



Old Wizard said:


> Ever notice that the folks using automatic weapons on tv and in movies seem to have 500 round magazines and can't hit anything smaller than a vehicle? If the hero gets hit it's usually only one bullet.



Oh boy, remember the "A-team"? Two groups standing 30 feet apart blasting away at each other with assault rifles - and nobody got hit????


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey!!!!

They were "professionals". Everyone got straight A's in bullet dodging 101.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, we could do make a Top Ten poll.....8)


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 2, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I'd like to know what kind of kick that thing has!!!! I bet him, Arnold, and Rambo couldn't hold it.
> 
> 
> But it sure looked cool!!!!!



For the movie they slowed down the rate of fire and he was propped up every time he did fire it. Still, great movie!


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 2, 2008)

Will smith could be included on this list, and wesley snipes maybe?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Id like to see a Top Ten Poll, and I will make it if u want me to....

However, maybe we could make this alittle more interesting and actually use named characters and the actor who played him in a specific movie....

Example...

Clint Eastwood - Manko in For a Few Dollars More
Lee VanCleef - Angel Eyes in The Good,The Bad and The Ugly
Sylvester Stallone - John Rambo in First Blood


----------



## Freebird (Sep 2, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Id like to see a Top Ten Poll, and I will make it if u want me to....
> 
> However, maybe we could make this alittle more interesting and actually use named characters and the actor who played him in a specific movie....



I think 24 is the Max # of poll options, so will we cut the list down or have a semi-finals with the top 10 going into another poll?

What are the criteria? Does "crazy" go in there too? like Hannibal Lechter or Nicholson in "Shining"?

1. Clint Eastwood - Manko in For a Few Dollars More
2. Lee VanCleef - Angel Eyes in The Good,The Bad and The Ugly
3. Sylvester Stallone - John Rambo in First Blood
4. John Wayne,
5. Yul Brenner
6. Harrison Ford, Indiana Jones
7. Mel Gibson (Lethal Weapon or Mad Max), 
8. James Cagney,
9. Burt Lancaster, 
10. Kirk Douglas
11. Arnold Schwarzenegger, Terminator
12. Syvester Stallone 
13. Charles Bronson, Death Wish
14. Vic Morrow, 
15. Jack Pallance, 
16. Bruce Lee, 
17. Telly Savales,
18. Anthony Quinn, 
19. Steve McQueen, 
20. Humphrey Bogart, 
21. Lee Marvin
22. Sean Connery
23. Anthony Hopkins
24. Tommy Lee Jones.
25. Dennis Hopper
26. Chuck Norris
27. Jesse Ventura
28. Robert Shaw
29. Al Pacino
30. Vin Diesel
Jason Stratham

Anyone want to add some more names?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

ccheese said:


> All you guys forgot Yul Brenner.... The Magnificient Seven.... He did another
> western where he was a hired gun to get a rebel. BTW, how far do you
> wanna go back ? I could bring up baddies from the 40's 50's.
> 
> Charles


Please do Mr C! 

How about Franco Nero in "Django"? "You can clean up the mess, but don't touch my coffin."


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Id like to see a Top Ten Poll, and I will make it if u want me to....
> 
> However, maybe we could make this alittle more interesting and actually use named characters and the actor who played him in a specific movie....
> 
> ...



Cool brother Dan! Question is though....should we make it a top 25 or something first with multiple choices and those with most votes go further to the next poll?

Charles Bronson - Once Upon A time In The West....
Clint Eastwood - High Plains Drifter....


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

*Sylvester Stallone - John Rambo in First Blood*

the only descent rambo movie, agreed


----------



## Freebird (Sep 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Cool brother Dan! Question is though....should we make it a top 25 or something first with multiple choices and those with most votes go further to the next poll?
> 
> Charles Bronson - Once Upon A time In The West....
> Clint Eastwood - High Plains Drifter....



Love that movie! The satt radio was playing all of the soundtracks from Clint's westerns yesterday. Good Bad Ugly!!! 8) 

Speaking of westerns....

Don't forget James Garner! {Maverick "Rockford files"}

How about Stephen Segal?
Antonio Banderas? 


Anyone else?


----------



## Clave (Sep 3, 2008)

Vinnie Jones...

Because he's not really an actor, just an uncompromising thug.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2008)

James Garner was good in Support your Local Gunfighter and Support you Local Sheriff. But I don't think I would call him a tough guy.


----------



## trackend (Sep 3, 2008)

Ill go with Audi Murphy, James Stewart Richard Todd they actually proved how tough they were in real life not just pretending but ther is quite a long list of real fighters in the movie industry.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2008)

Thor, you never saw "Rockford files"? I would vote him a tough guy on that series.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 3, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thor, you never saw "Rockford files"? I would vote him a tough guy on that series.




 I loved that show! First part, Jimbo gets threatened, beat up by thugs. By the end, he kicks the crap out of the thugs!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I saw Rockford files. It's just IMO, he's not on the level as most of these other guys. If you include Rockford, then you also have to include Baretta, Starsky and Hutch, and maybe Bo and Luke Duke!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2008)

I dunno. He was cool with the sport jacket and the gold Firebird, livin' on the beach, always using his brains (always loved the cigarette trick) and he had one hot defense lawyer!

Speaking of Starsky and Hutch, my buddy has three of the cars - one original from the show, one used in the recent movie and another he is making to look original. He has an EXTENSIVE collection of S&H stuff.

This pic is him and the movie car at a convention we did last year in Atlantic City. He does animal control for Camden.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 3, 2008)

Charles Bronson, Lee Marvin, Clint Eastwood, Humphrey Bogart, Sterling Hayden, John Wayne, Tommy Lee jones, Jason Latham, whoever played the part of Dan's video script, Steve McQueen, Robert Shaw, Telly Savalas, Robert Stack, Sean Connery, Curt Jurgens, Arnold Swarzennager, Sly Stalone, Viggo Martens (?), Clive Owen, Dennis Hopper, Dennis Farina, Olmos


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice looking Gran Torino, Njaco!!!! That would be a nice one to have, but I'd rather have a General Lee..........

But I think this discussion would be for another thread......so I'll start one.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...show-car-would-you-like-14797.html#post394676


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

JugBR said:


> putz cara, charles bronson yes man, "instinto de matar", dont know the title in english, "desire to kill" i dont know...
> 
> the gangstas mess with his girlfriend or his old friends then he allways makes a civil war until all the gang members die !
> 
> ...


I liked him in "The Dirty Dozen" but my all time favorites he starred in were: "The Great Escape", "Mr. Majestic" and of course, "The Magnificent 7"..


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

freebird said:


> I think 24 is the Max # of poll options, so will we cut the list down or have a semi-finals with the top 10 going into another poll?
> 
> What are the criteria? Does "crazy" go in there too? like Hannibal Lechter or Nicholson in "Shining"?
> 
> ...


I'll add Benito Del Torres in "No Country For Old Men"-- one cold-blooded straight-up killer---


----------

